# Colnago Original Factory Color Guide?



## yamura (Aug 12, 2007)

My '82 Super's chrome is starting to show signs of needing some work and while pondering that issue I was wondering if there is a site, reference or whatever available that provides a list of frame colors, by year. The original color was sort of a royal blue (chrome head lugs, chainstays, and fork) with yellow lettering bordered in black, and yellow inserts at the brake bridge, etc. I was thinking something close to Saronni's red/white panel but guess that would have been reserved for the Master, right? Thanks for any guidance or suggestions.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Post a picture*

The old Trial-TIR site had many of the Colnago color codes and some of the schemes varied a bit from model to model. I'm sure if you posted a pic someone here would know the code. 

Does it look like this one? This is a 1973 Super in nuovo blu which was in use going back in my memory to the early 70's. It should be pretty easy to match.

Are you going to have it repainted?



yamura said:


> My '82 Super's chrome is starting to show signs of needing some work and while pondering that issue I was wondering if there is a site, reference or whatever available that provides a list of frame colors, by year. The original color was sort of a royal blue (chrome head lugs, chainstays, and fork) with yellow lettering bordered in black, and yellow inserts at the brake bridge, etc. I was thinking something close to Saronni's red/white panel but guess that would have been reserved for the Master, right? Thanks for any guidance or suggestions.


----------



## yamura (Aug 12, 2007)

That color blue is almost exactly the original color. Thanks for the tip.


----------

